# My BSA bicycle display at the Military Vehicle show in South Bend August 12.



## BSA RIDER (Aug 28, 2021)

Had my BSA bicycle on display at the MVPA (Military Vehicle Preservation Association) convention in South Bend,IN on the 12 thru the 14 of August. The uniform is an original dated 1942 British airborne Dennison smock, the helmet is an original 1944 dated airborne. The British Wireless Set No. 38 set still works.   
Bruce Haffner


----------



## 2000ITR (Sep 14, 2021)

That is one amazing display! My '43 BSA will probably never be completed, but something to strive for based on what you have put together. Very nice!

Joe


----------



## Houndsworth (Jul 23, 2022)

Great job. I had my three BSAs at the MVPA convention in California in 2016. Sometimes we see them at our two annual military vehicle swap meet/shows.


----------

